# Dial indicator



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 20, 2022)

after looking at several utube videos of tool post dial indicators i wanted a simple one.and here it is . a piece of aluminum from the scrap box.one hole drilled .


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 20, 2022)

after many missteps managed to get a pic posted of carriage stop and dial indicator posted . it probably looks a little crooked but when it is locked down everything is straight.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 20, 2022)

Lookin' good.


----------

